# Fun Dog Show 24 Sept 2011 Bedfordshire



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

A Fun Dog Show in aid of Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue to be held at Bedfordshire Growers, Potton Road, Near Biggleswade SG18 0ER

Saturday 24 September 2011 from 10.00 a.m.

4 Pedigree classes
13 Fun classes
2 Obedience classes
All classes £1 entry

Obstacle Course, Scurry and Fastest Recall

Tombola * Raffle * Refreshments *

See website for more information Sit and Stay Shows


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Lolepop said:


> A Fun Dog Show in aid of *Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue* to be held at Bedfordshire Growers, Potton Road, Near Biggleswade SG18 0ER
> Saturday 24 September 2011 from 10.00 a.m.
> 
> 4 Pedigree classes
> ...


24th September 2011


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

A Fun Dog Show in aid of Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue to be held at Bedfordshire Growers, Potton Road, Near Biggleswade SG18 0ER

Saturday 24 September 2011 from 10.00 a.m.

4 Pedigree classes
13 Fun classes
2 Obedience classes
All classes £1 entry

Obstacle Course, Scurry and Fastest Recall

Tombola * Raffle * Refreshments *

See website for more information Sit and Stay Shows[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Lolepop said:


> 24th September 2011


Come along and enjoy a good day out with your dog(s)


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh just seen this! May well come for a visit - and possibly bring my rescue staffie boy for a day out


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Look forward to seeing you


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

we should be there


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

You certainly have a variety of dogs


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I should be bringing Millie


----------

